# Camp allroad? Who's Going



## Raudious (Mar 12, 2015)

Just Checking who has heard or is going to Camp allroad? I know of people that are coming and want to convoy to the event. 
www.campallroad.org


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I am going. I only live about 40-minutes away from Colorado Springs. It's going to be a good time.


----------



## Sharky1528 (Apr 14, 2014)

Might be able to make it... if my travel plans work out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm trying to make it work.


----------

